# 18x36 wall tent w/stove, 20 man, $1700



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys check out what is probably the coolest tent in Utah!

This tent would be great for a hunting guide or outfitter, a base camp, it can be setup all summer on private property as a permanent type tent, or can be used for events (it can fit about 50 chairs inside).

We bought this tent 2 years ago from a retired Military officer who had it given to him. He had never opened it or used it. The retail price on this tent is $2295.

We bought this tent to use for this summer as our base camp while we built a cabin by hand. Just to give you an idea of how BIG it is, we currently park 2 ATVs inside the tent, we have 2 picnic tables, a stove and 6 cots and there is plenty more room for our tools, generator, table saw, etc.

These style tents do NOT come with a floor.

The material it is made of is extremely durable and heavy duty. One of the cool things is that it has roll up sides so you can roll up all the sides and use it as a pavilion of sorts, or you can roll up a few of the walls, etc. It has 3 windows you can roll up.

There is a mesh screen around most of the tent as well as a clear vinyl layer if you want to roll part of it up but keep out the wind and water.

The eaves are 7' and the center height is 11'6".

There are 3 openings in the roof for a wood stove. I am INCLUDING the wood burning stove with the tent at this asking price of $1700.

This tent is VERY heavy, it comes apart in 3 big sections of tent, there are 3 main center poles, and 12 perimeter poles. It realistically takes 3 or 4 guys to set it up properly. You could maybe do it with two, but I would not recommend trying. ALSO, with how big it is it will take up the entire bed of a pick up truck, or a trailer could make it easier to haul. It takes me and 2 friends a couple of hours to set it up.

The tent has minor wear signs, no holes or problems. This thing will last for a long time and will hold its value as well.

Text me at 8016237429 or email at [email protected]


----------

